# gypsy killer



## bushwacker (Jan 20, 2010)

went for a walk last night and spotted about 5 or 6 pigeons feeding on the droped beans at the edge of some woods managed to creep to about 15ft away 1st shot missed 2nd shot was a perfect hit 








the shot entered the back of the skull 








and came out the eye socket 








thanks for looking bushwacker


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

pls remove the bloody pics with the bird head.


----------



## bushwacker (Jan 20, 2010)

danny said:


> pls remove the bloody pics with the bird head.


when the mods ask


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

danny said:


> pls remove the bloody pics with the bird head.


Danny its a hunting photo ha ha, the bird was killed outright, so i cant see any harm in it, Danny you have just put a video on of someone thowing a bird on the floor to kill it. cheers jeff

Nice shooting from a other northeast shooter, jeff


----------



## bushwacker (Jan 20, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> pls remove the bloody pics with the bird head.


Danny its a hunting photo ha ha, the bird was killed outright, so i cant see any harm in it, jeff

Nice shooting from a other northeast shooter, jeff
[/quote]
thank you


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Way to go bushwacker!

What kind of ammo did you use?


----------



## luca (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice and clean shot!
What ammo and what size of band?


----------



## bushwacker (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks lads
the bands are 4x3cm and about 17 cm long and 11mm lead balls


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## bushwacker (Jan 20, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> what will you do with it now ?


normally i eat everything i kill but as dinner was cooking and i like eating birds on the same day i shoot them i let my pup have this one
i only shoot things i will eat


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

?


----------



## bushwacker (Jan 20, 2010)

you cat eat the whole bird i think but i just breast them
and yes i pluck the braest just so i can see where im cutting then i pull the skin off


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

danny said:


> pls remove the bloody pics with the bird head.


danny, this is a hunting thread. no offence but if you dont like this kind of stuff dont go on it...

nice shooting


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

nice shooting...


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Nice catapult and a good clean kill, Thanks for posting the photos Bushwacker.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Good shooting! 11mm lead is much for a pidgeon!


----------



## bushwacker (Jan 20, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Good shooting! 11mm lead is much for a pidgeon!


what do you mean by that?

if you mean 11mm lead is to big for pidgeon i dont think it is. i only use 1 size of ammo(11mm lead)to keep my shooting consistent 
i no ppl who use 16mm lead on pidgeon


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Absolutely Brilliant BW!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

nice shot and a clean kill!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Way to go Bud, can't beat those head shots.


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice shooting and THANKS for sharing!

Good pics!

Tom


----------

